# Mingo/Scamp & a Tile Surprise



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

John (Navy Snooker) made the drive from Tampa with his cousin Vincent to fish aboard the LBT.

Turned the corner and the WX was right on so we blasted out to the edgeto find 2 commercial fishing boats sitting right on top my favorite mingo hole So we bounced around somewith only smallies being thrown back then headed west.

There, we picked off some nice grade mingos with a few dinks mixed in thenmoved a lilsouth and snagged a few scamp...Pushed a lil more farther south and experience a first for the LBT...A couple Tile fish and when a second smallie Tilecame up I decided not to kill any more as they don't release well from that depth....

Oh well, we ran north and hit a few more spots I haven't fished since last year and picked up a few more mingos and called a day...










John's cousin Vincent with a nice mingo.




























Couldn't ask for better conditions andanother fun filled day was hadaboard the LBT

Hope some of ya'll were able to get out and enjoy this day as did I.

Jimmy


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Jimmy thanks for the report....good job.....of course i was working.with BEAUTIFULL seas like that.......oh well maybe one day ill get back out there!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done, sir! I been itching to go hit 'em up myself. Good to see y'all hit the WX & stunk up the box too.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice report!

Mark W


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice bunch of mingo Jimmy. Can i have the throats?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

awsome looking trip..whens the fish fry?? oke


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *bonita dan (12/21/2009)*Nice bunch of mingo Jimmy. Can i have the throats?


Sorry Dan, All fish caught headed back to Tampa but the tiles....Captains choice..lol

Next time though I'll be sure to save the throats for ya!:letsdrink

Never tried throats before...Uhmm, maybe I need see what I'm missing..

Jimmy


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Throats suck Jimmy! I only use them to feed the neighborhood cats to keep them off the boat during the winter months.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go jimmy.:clap thats a good haul. you must have went pretty deep to get the tiles. good job.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice mess of fish jimmy!

i will have to remember "capt.'s choice"


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job Jimmy and crew. Now work REALLY sucked yesterday!!!!!!!

Looks like some great "Table Fare" there. (Pun attempted)

By the way, I have refound your propane regulator. I just have to remeber where I put it!! :doh J/K


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job John and Jim! Thats a hell of a crewoke..Water looked beautiful!


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

cobe killer - actually it depends on if the Tiles were Bluelines or Goldens. Bluelines are in shallower waters than Goldens.

Catch


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Tiles were caught in 300' of water...

I'm notile guru butenjoyed an awesometiley Po-Boy today and have 2 more filets for tomorrow...:hungry

Jimmy:letsdrink


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice bunch of mingos right there


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job jimmy call me next time i am ready great job capt later jeff


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

JJAM - I'm gladyou liked the Bluelines- wait til you've tried Golden Tilefish. I've eaten just about every bottomfish there is in these parts and IMO the Golden Tile is the best eating fish in the water - better than scamp, yeller grouper, genuines, snowie...you name it.

I'm originally from SE Fla so over the years while fishing the Keys I've managed to haveeaten the legendary Hog Snapper and Golden Tile at the same sitting. The Tile was better.:bowdown

Catch


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of mingos. look like some pretty big ones on the table. thanks for the post.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a friggin' blast!! considering I had left the tattoo shop in tampa at 7 pm and drove the 8 hours to pcola and stayed awake until I made it back to tampa... only to find myself on the road again headed toward georgia... the video will be done soon jimmy!! complete with LBT action, as well as duck huntin and sh!!t loads of other fishing i've done whilst on vacation... always a pleasure fishing with my extended family in gulf breeze!! those mingos were delicious on the grill whole.... YUM!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *NavySnooker (12/28/2009)*I had left the tattoo shop in tampa at 7 pm and drove the 8 hours to pcola and stayed awake until I made it back to tampa... only to find myself on the road again headed toward georgia


*John,*

*Glad you traveled safe, when you told me you**r plans while carving the fish, I was worried. I thought you might catch a rest stop for a wink or two. Great to see you again, and glad brother set you on some fish for your vacation. I hope you edited the video verbiage.*


----------

